# Black Friday a bit bleh?



## Rude Rudi (25/11/16)

Don't know if I'm missing anything but I cant really see any decent Black Friday specials?
All the hype and then some vendors have 5 or 10% off?? Am i missing something?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## Tahir_Kai (25/11/16)

Vape Cartel has some nice deals, but then again generally the Black friday deals locally compared to the states are not the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (25/11/16)

The only worthy (local) "Black Friday" deals I saw thus far is at BlckVapour, otherwise, you are absolutely correct... anything under 30% discount is pointless and a cheap shot at over-dressing a meh sale (IMO). If you wanna partake in Black Friday then you've gotta discount like its Black Friday, otherwise have a normal sale at the end of the month and dont dont alias it with an iconic epic sale day.

Even the non-vape related stores... I'm seeing so many "Black Friday" deals that read something along the lines of "Was R1999, now R1799"... what kak is that?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (25/11/16)

Cespian said:


> The only worthy (local) "Black Friday" deals I saw thus far is at BlckVapour, otherwise, you are absolutely correct... anything under 30% discount is pointless and a cheap shot at over-dressing a meh sale (IMO). If you wanna partake in Black Friday then you've gotta discount like its Black Friday, otherwise have a normal sale at the end of the month and dont dont alias it with an iconic epic sale day.
> 
> Even the non-vape related stores... I'm seeing so many "Black Friday" deals that read something along the lines of "Was R1999, now R1799"... what kak is that?



Exactly. 
Yip, but the BlckVapour sale is for Cyber Monday which I don't quite get as they don't sell any tech...

Anyway...back to work then...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caveman (25/11/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Exactly.
> Yip, but the BlckVapour sale is for Cyber Monday which I don't quite get as they don't sell any tech...
> 
> Anyway...back to work then...


Their new stock came in a bit late so they decided to make it on Monday instead

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bearshare (25/11/16)

i agree , i just went through all the vendors from a post on IAVA and there is no real discounts


* Click Bait*


----------



## Cespian (25/11/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Exactly.
> Yip, but the BlckVapour sale is for Cyber Monday which I don't quite get as they don't sell any tech...
> 
> Anyway...back to work then...



Lol, true. Still an epic sale nontheless.


----------



## Cespian (25/11/16)

Bearshare said:


> i agree , i just went through all the vendors from a post on IAVA and there is no real discounts
> 
> 
> * Click Bait*



Check this amazing sale!! Massive discounts, Click here

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 13


----------



## Dubz (25/11/16)

Cespian said:


> Check this amazing sale!! Massive discounts, Click here


You blerrie knob .

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Noddy (25/11/16)

Also, the opportunity is used to discount some old stock, under the Black Friday banner. 
Old stock should be on a clearance sale IMO,

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Feliks Karp (25/11/16)

Not just the vape stores though, 90% of "black friday" deals in general so far have been obvious dumps of shelfwarming stock. There are some things I like to buy when I occasionally have disposable money and it's frustrating that "normal" clearance sales seen in the US are almost never seen here.

There was a certain vape store that offered a decent albeit not thought out voucher for today, which is unfortunate because I could've used that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ashley A (25/11/16)

Yip, it's such a disappointment. All the big discounts work our the similar to what other vendors at the normal price.

The things that I could actually consider a decent price, not because of being a Black Friday deal but because I'm in the market for them are all sold out.

I even let my juice diminish to the last bit to load up liters today.

Looks like I'm going to be DIY'ing with existing stock and checking the classifieds for hardware now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (25/11/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ashley A (25/11/16)

Cespian said:


> ... I'm seeing so many "Black Friday" deals that read something along the lines of "Was R1999, now R1799"...



and the interesting thing about those deals is that last week it was actually going for R1,699. I have a few non-vape items in my wishlist and carts that I was stalking prices for daily waiting for today and now it's more than it was last week.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (25/11/16)

Ashley A said:


> and the interesting thing about those deals is that last week it was actually going for R1,699. I have a few non-vape items in my wishlist and carts that I was stalking prices for daily waiting for today and now it's more than it was last week.



 borderline fraud if you ask me


----------



## Rude Rudi (25/11/16)

C'mon guys - give us something decent...please...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (25/11/16)

50% off all Flavour Art concentrates is just peachy by me. I'll be on that special like fleas on a dog.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Ashley A (25/11/16)

Just ordered from TheEcigStore and worth a mention since it was the best dealZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. Even better than the best deals I've seen that already don't have stock, lol

Only found 1 item R18 cheaper elsewhere which wasn't worth an extra order all together and this one has an extra coil included.


----------



## Glytch (25/11/16)

Guys, give some credit. @DizZa from Flavour Mill has huge specials. 50% off all FA Flavours. And 50% off many of the more popular TFA ones. Also 10% off most other flavours.

You also get entered into a draw for a prize when you order.

That's a pretty good deal peeps.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## RichJB (25/11/16)

Agree with @Glytch. I haven't seen much that knocked my socks off in terms of hardware specials. But the TFM special, with Richio's Cyber Monday to come, is the absolute bomb for us DIYers. 

The best part is that these aren't exactly shelf-warming concentrates that can't be moved. If they were offering 50% off TFA Cheesecake, Honey and Chicken & Waffles then sure, Black Friday becomes "dump day for stock we regret ordering in the first place". But for FA and several of TFA's most popular concentrates, that is a whole different ball game. And one which, I'm happy to say, I exploited ruthlessly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (25/11/16)

Glytch said:


> Guys, give some credit. @DizZa from Flavour Mill has huge specials. 50% off all FA Flavours. And 50% off many of the more popular TFA ones. Also 10% off most other flavours.
> 
> You also get entered into a draw for a prize when you order.
> 
> ...



Sure, but is ONE vendor...which is my point...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## KZOR (25/11/16)

I am shocked that Vapour Valley has no specials running. No loyalty bonus except for 10ml bottles ...... sucks.
I had R2200 worth of flavours in my cart yesterday and it is still R2200.


----------



## Ashley A (25/11/16)

I was waiting for Oupas 3 for 2 special since I need juice and gifts but they totally silent on any promos.


----------



## Noddy (25/11/16)

We must also remember, vape vendors are not multi-billion Rand, multi-national corporate businesses which can afford high percentage discounts, and maybe write losses of on marketing budgets, or whatever they do to cover losses.

So if we do get a 5% or 10% discount, we should be grateful anyway.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cespian (25/11/16)

Noddy said:


> We must also remember, vape vendors are not multi-billion Rand, multi-national corporate businesses which can afford high percentage discounts, and maybe write losses of on marketing budgets, or whatever they do to cover losses.
> 
> So if we do get a 5% or 10% discount, we should be grateful anyway.



I disagree - IMO dont call it a *Black Friday* sale then. Thats False Advertising. If a vendor cannot afford to take part in this *iconic *sale , call it a normal sale instead of creating clickbait. There are Daily Deals, Weekly Promos, End of Month Sales, Winter Clearance etc. where stock is discounted by 5 to 20% all year round. Black Friday is known for ridiculous discounts... Marking something down from R450 to R400 is nowhere close to Black Friday worthy

IMO of course

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## Ashley A (25/11/16)

Noddy said:


> We must also remember, vape vendors are not multi-billion Rand, multi-national corporate businesses which can afford high percentage discounts, and maybe write losses of on marketing budgets, or whatever they do to cover losses.
> 
> So if we do get a 5% or 10% discount, we should be grateful anyway.


They're all different pricing as well. So far all the items I looked at that I actually wanted to buy and had percentage discounts just barely scraped of some other vendors not having any sale. these vendors obviously just have a higher markup on the products. 

In that case, I think I can never be grateful for that discount but am quite upset that they are ripping customers off by so much more when other vendors are making money selling it far less on a normal bases.

In any case, thanks to @The eCigStore for actually coming to the party with some proper specials that people had to question as they seemed too good to be true. Now that is what Black Friday is supposed to be.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Caveman (25/11/16)

Cespian said:


> I disagree - IMO dont call it a *Black Friday* sale then. Thats False Advertising. If a vendor cannot afford to take part in this *iconic *sale , call it a normal sale instead of creating clickbait. There are Daily Deals, Weekly Promos, End of Month Sales, Winter Clearance etc. where stock is discounted by 5 to 20% all year round. Black Friday is known for ridiculous discounts... Marking something down from R450 to R400 is nowhere close to Black Friday worthy
> 
> IMO of course


I'm with you on this one. Black Friday is known for its ridiculous specials and crazy price drops. 10% off is hardly anything to call your friends over. The 50% sale at Favour Mill is the bomb and that is worthy of the Black Friday badge. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Bearshare (25/11/16)

Ok we are forgetting one thing... The mixologist I think this had to come from them as well. 

What would of been an awesome idea is have for the first 20 bottles half price then the 60% 70 % etc. IMO

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR (26/11/16)

I have spent ten thousand rand up on flavourings from Vapour Valley. I thought they would use this Black Friday opportunity to show some gratitude/appreciation from their side even if it was only for some die-hard loyal customers but .......nada.
I realise they have a continuous discount running but it is a sad one because concentrates from other vendors are still cheaper including postage.
For those vendors that called their sales a Black Friday one and did not come close to achieving the hype it should be ..... shame on you. 
Just call it a Christmas sale with little to no snow next time.

I think I have learnt another lesson this weekend. 

This is what it should look like outside your shop just before opening if you have a true BF sale.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Slick (26/11/16)

Diy I agree was disappointing, but hardware was not too bad,saved R350 on a alien kit from vape cartel and about R500 on a rx2/3 from mnm vaping that just became a supporting vendor recently,im happy because I was going to buy them anyway,and comparing black Friday specials from last year,i think every year is just going to get better and better......I hope!


----------



## kyle_redbull (26/11/16)

KZOR said:


> I have spent ten thousand rand up on flavourings from Vapour Valley. I thought they would use this Black Friday opportunity to show some gratitude/appreciation from their side even if it was only for some die-hard loyal customers but .......nada.
> I realise they have a continuous discount running but it is a sad one because concentrates from other vendors are still cheaper including postage.
> For those vendors that called their sales a Black Friday one and did not come close to achieving the hype it should be ..... shame on you.
> Just call it a Christmas sale with little to no snow next time.
> ...


Blck Vapour on Monday is having epic discounts. They my only go to DIY vendor as they always able to help and do something to keep their clients happy. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR (26/11/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Blck Vapour on Monday is having epic discounts.


Yea their prices are descent but they have limited flavours in 30 and 50ml's. That's where Vapour Valley has the monopoly hence their higher prices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (26/11/16)

Flavour Mill had up to 50% on concentrates, sure they don't have the same selection as Valley but still.


----------



## RichJB (26/11/16)

Atmosfear also ran a nice but unheralded special of R45 for 20ml of TFA, which is just over half price. I had a great DIY Black Friday. Although to be fair, that was mostly because of a package that was from a vendor but wasn't from a vendor, if that makes any sense.


----------

